# Pigeons Going Feral



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

It seems the 2 most rescued breeds are Homers and kings. Homers often successfully join feral flocks, sure their strong flying has something to do with that. Does anyone know of a king that has successfully gone feral?


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there! I have heard of Kings living the feral life here in Northern California. My friends father who used to keep homers, had a king join his flock as well. I have to wonder on the reports of them living a feral life, are they really on there own or do they go home to someone? From a rescue point of view, I see that Kings do not do very well on there own, They are poor flyers, have no real hunting or homing abilities and a big target for hawks and other wild life.

I will look forward to hearing from others on your great question!

Have a great Day!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Very poor chances for Kings in the Feral world. Yes, you see and hear of them from time to time - and Elizabethy has a better guage on it since she rescues Kings...but my avian vet has told me many a time that their likelihood is very poor on the feral world. I do suppose a King kept in a nice loft or aviary with other, wiser breeds and given the space to develop some good flying technique could have half a chance...but the vast majority of them do not have such a living situation.

Unlike Homers....they are ill-proportioned and NOT good flyers. My vet tells me they also often are socially ostracized by wild flocks. Also, they are just sorta big and highly visible. Methinks that sometimes folks are mistaking a feralized white Homer for a feralized King.....


----------

